# newton co greys



## notsayn (Apr 28, 2013)

went to hot bed small greys up remembering when i was a rookie at shroomin would have never known where to look now that i have multiple spots can go straight to them to verify there up.left some to see if they grow.next weekend is gonna b on then the longer hunts kick in .hunt every chance i get .3 wks is the average bloom from the first finds. they were near elms with soft sandy soil and moss.ash, cootonwood, apple,pinoaks have given up nice finds but elms are the ticket for the big finds around my spots


----------

